# Civil Engineering & Commercial diving work



## Agrius

Hi everyone, 

I am new to the site, but have been looking around and see there is a wealth of knowledge and advise so I will enjoy reading more. 
I was wondering if anyone had any advise or experience they can share with me because my working background is a little different to most. 

I am a civil engineer and also an offshore commercial diver. I know there seems to be lost of job opportunities for civil engineers (well if adverts in the UK are anything to go by) but was wondering what the offshore industry is like in NZ? 
I have looked on the net for offshore oil and gas fields and think possibly the best place to go for offshore work is New Plymouth but I may be mistaken so any advise would be greatly appreciated. 

Also, does anyone have on the ground knowledge of the re-build in Christchurch and if there is still a need for engineers? 

Thanks in advance, and hope everyone has a Merry Christmas.


----------



## topcat83

Hi there - welcome to the Forum.

I don't know too much about diving other than recreational in New Zealand, but as it happens, this Xmas morning I have a man who might just! My son!

So when he gets up I'll ask him to add a post...


----------



## Agrius

Topcoat,

Thanks for your reply. I look forward to hearing from you lad. But after Christmas is good, I don't want to out anyone out. 

Cheers,


----------



## topcat83

Ok he's up. 
He says to look for a company called diveco.co.nz . They are based in westhaven, auckland. 
There's also nzsos school of commercial diving in Huntly - www.nzsos.co.nz 
Also www.commdives.co.nz

And if you want the dive shop that isn't just for recreational divers see www.globaldive.net


----------

